# Lets see your truck



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Show off your truck. Before and after pics. The good, bad, and ugly. Clean or dirty. Lifted or lowered. Lets see em.

This is my Daily Driver. 94 2x4 KA24E 

















It needs bigger tires and bucket seats.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks good, Atom. Are those fog lights in the lower grills? You have to cut the grill to get them in there? What's that round circle over the wheel well in the truck bed?

Now...give me a step by step procedure on how to post pictures and I'll show you my ride. Seriously...I don't know how to post pictures. : (


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I just bought the truck a couple months ago, so everything is how I bought it. But yes, the grill was cut to put the fogs there. Too bad they were attached with 2side tape....I haven't inviestigated the circle too closely, but it looks like a plug to me.

Posting pics requires them to be online first. Someone here shared the link from their Facebook page, which sends you to another site to see it.
I used an image hosting website. Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and it gives you a code to copy and paste into your post and the pics will show up like mine did.


----------



## DRAM2500 (Feb 2, 2011)

*My 87 HardBody*

http://i916.photobucket.com/albums/ad9/DRAM2500-4x4/My87HB2.jpg

Here is my 87 HardBody V6


----------



## DRAM2500 (Feb 2, 2011)

*My 87 HardBody*


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ nice truck!


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

This is my '95 se V6


----------



## Modified lifestyles (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Modified lifestyles said:


>


 Dude...NICE RIDE!!!
Check the link if you can't see this truck...cuz you NEED to see it!!
http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2010/Lowdown/pages/Lowdown019.htm


----------



## Modified lifestyles (Feb 12, 2011)

the blue Mazda isn't mine.. this is mine. . . 

Lowdown018


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Weird*



Modified lifestyles said:


> the blue Mazda isn't mine.. this is mine. . .
> 
> Lowdown018


 Thats messed up, I just copied the link on your pic, yours is the one I thought I pasted! i'm not really a Mazda fan.


----------



## Ryanone (Feb 15, 2011)

*My TRUUUCK*

1990 HB

When i Bought it








Now:


----------



## Ryanone (Feb 15, 2011)

*My Truuuck (again)*

When i bought it & How it is Now:


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3884060/1995-nissan-regular-cab-xe-short-bed


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

check my shit out


----------



## trinfryit (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently just got rid of my hummer because the transmission went out.



______________________________________
*rebuilt engines*


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3884060/1995-nissan-regular-cab-xe-short-bed


----------

